# Machine to remove sod and 6-10 inches topsoil



## TarheelTerp (Jan 6, 2009)

rent a sod cutter to remove the sod (maybe re-use it elsewhere?)... 
then get a couple of strong backs in there with picks, shovels, and wheelbarrows.

hth


----------



## Thunder Chicken (May 22, 2011)

There are sod cutters but I am not sure where you can rent them.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zVn4Izwg7Lc

There are also some things called sod kickers which is a tool with wheels and you kick it (like a shovel) to force a cutting blade under the sod. For 300 sq. ft. that may not be such a painful option.


----------



## Ravenworks (Oct 31, 2010)

They make Mini excavators that have a 26" footprint (Trac's) un-extended that are made just for this reason,Bobcat # is 416 and Komatsu is 100 both extend to 52".
Load the dirt into a wheel barrow and wheel it out,a lot easier that loading and digging it by hand.


----------

